# a few hawk and heron pics from today



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2016)

these two red tail hawks did not let us get very close to them they were far out in a tree in a field        red-tail


redtail hawk2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr






red-tail


redtail hawk by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr




hawk


hawk2 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr




hawk


hawk1 by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


heron


great blueheron by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## baturn (May 7, 2016)

Cool! Likin' the Heron.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (May 7, 2016)

Nice

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## BlackSheep (May 7, 2016)

I really like your heron picture, the composition is interesting since you show its surroundings as well as the bird itself.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 7, 2016)

BlackSheep said:


> I really like your heron picture, the composition is interesting since you show its surroundings as well as the bird itself.


 Thank you it was hard to get a picture of it it was behind multiple trees


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 8, 2016)

bye the way does anyone know what type of hawk is in the third pic ?


----------



## Rick50 (May 8, 2016)

The heron came out well. The 1st 2 not so much - too busy.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 8, 2016)

i know the red-tails were extremely far away sitting in the same tree


----------



## tirediron (May 8, 2016)

"Hawk & Heron"  Sounds like a British pub!   I too like that heron shot.  Nicely done Logan.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## FITBMX (May 9, 2016)

Nice set! I can never get any closer than 150 yard to a red tail before they fly off, they are a pain that way!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 9, 2016)

thank you and thats the same with us


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 12, 2016)

it looks to be all red tails the second two hawk pics look to be a juvi red-tail hawk


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2016)

I revisited the Heron pic from my desktop and it really is an interesting composition. I nominated it for May POTM. It really has an earthy, serene feel to it.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 13, 2016)

Thank you


----------

